# Planting By The Signs



## Tree Feller (Apr 30, 2013)

Who plants by the signs or the Almanac? My grandpa always plants by the signs. I don't and have seen little to no difference? I found if you get a good time to plant and the weather is right you had better do it or you'll be sitting around waiting for the right sign again! He also would not cut calves or pig unless the sign was in the waist and going down?? Until last year we had two bull calves to cut and we was having a hard time getting them in the barn, so when they went in we cut them no matter the sign and they are still living! So who does this and why?? O and a old saying my 92 year old neighbor says, "Alot of people plant by the signs, I plant in the ground"


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Apr 30, 2013)

My grand parents did the same type of things. Others in this are plant the garden on "Good Friday" if the weather is permitting. Easter seemed to come early this year and we still had some frigid temps afterwards. Some (as often happens) are compelled to replant after the frost bites the plants. I have basically done what you do -- if its not raining and the opportunity arises we plant. My wife takes more stock in the value of composted cow manure to help the garden than the Almanac. But I'm no pro at it. Happy planting!


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 30, 2013)

*I planted*

I planted by the sign once. Did great for the vines to climb.:yoyo:

I like to look at the farmers almanac but don't pay too much attention to it.

I just plant when I have a chance!!


----------



## Genius. (Apr 30, 2013)

I plant when the conditions are right


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 30, 2013)

i don't plant by the signs either. to much road salt and the hose don't reach that far. did plant sweet corn this past sat.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's another "plant when the weather is right"...

SR


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't plant by almanac signs.

I do believe in planting by watching nature -- certain keys like red bud, when oak leaves the size of a mouse's ear, etc. -- that stuff does indicate what your local climate is doing. 

Of course, I haven't figured out a formal system I watch for here, but I do seem to be getting a good feel what is too early and what is not.

Simply planting by a calendar -- Julian or Lunar -- doesn't take into account all the local variation not only north to south, but also valley, hills, etc.


----------

